# Chili rasbora water requirements



## farebox65 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Chili Rasbora*

I live in San Antonio TX, very hard water here. I have 10 Chili Rasbora in my ADA Mini S tank since Jan 15 2015. I'm using RO/DI water for my water changes with GH Booster added. So far all fish are doing great in this planted tank.

Bump: I live in San Antonio TX, very hard water here. I have 10 Chili Rasbora in my ADA Mini S tank since Jan 15 2015. I'm using RO/DI water for my water changes with GH Booster added. So far all fish are doing great in this planted tank.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

farebox65 said:


> I live in San Antonio TX, very hard water here. I have 10 Chili Rasbora in my ADA Mini S tank since Jan 15 2015. I'm using RO/DI water for my water changes with GH Booster added. So far all fish are doing great in this planted tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the ro water what does the water conditions of your tank bump down to?


----------



## farebox65 (Jun 20, 2014)

In over 45 yrs of freshwater hobby I don't test my water, I go by how good the fish and plants in the tank are doing. Since start keeping discus fish and breeding them I do monitor my 40 gallon breeder tank for the TDS only; which is 84 TDS.....


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

farebox65 said:


> In over 45 yrs of freshwater hobby I don't test my water, I go by how good the fish and plants in the tank are doing. Since start keeping discus fish and breeding them I do monitor my 40 gallon breeder tank for the TDS only; which is 84 TDS.....


Are there chili rasboras in there or is it strictly discus? I dont really test my water either, i just go by the overall health of the tank but ive never kept chili rasboras before and it would be a disappointment if i bought them and found out the require soft and acidic water the hard way... What im basically asking is if the rasboras are lenient towards water chemistry that is out of their recommended range.


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

Chicago,IL. also very hard water.
Ph 7.8 and the gh is almost off the scale of the API test kit.

No problems with chili rasboras.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

7.6 pH, dGH 8 here and they're fine, if not as colorful as they might have been.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Did you guys have a special acclimatization process for the chilis or did the standard drip method work for the high ph?


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't recall the specifics but I followed the seller's recommendations, Msjinkzd here on the board. They've done very well. Love the little guys.


----------



## PhilipS (Jan 9, 2014)

Shrimpo_Brian said:


> Did you guys have a special acclimatization process for the chilis or did the standard drip method work for the high ph?



Put the bag of fish or shrimp into a bucket or large tupperware. Prop the bag up.

I knot a length of airline or use a chopstick to gauge 1GPH water flow for 30 minutes.

Chilis are a cool fish. I recently switched to Emerald Rasboras (Danio).


----------



## fishloverkapil (Sep 20, 2020)

Hi,

According to my research, the primary water parameters for keeping chili rasbora are following:

Water temperature: 68-82.4° F (20°-28° C)
pH level: 4.0 to 7.0 (6.0 is recommended)
Water hardness: 3 to 12 dKH

Resource: Chili Rasbora Care Guide

I hope it helps


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Soft and acid is ideal, but fish will usually live far outside of their ideal parameters.


----------

